# 9" Banjo Bracket Question



## Heavycrimp (Oct 26, 2015)

I recently picked up a 9x24 C model and have been acquiring parts to convert to quick change.  I think I have all I need except possibly the correct banjo.  From what I have read, a C or B banjo has the boss for the tightening bolt at the split at a location that interferes with the QC mounting.  After looking at some banjos on eBay, there seem to be two configurations and both are sold as A, B or C parts.  Mine has the split in the boss bisecting the shorter arm of the two.  Is this the correct version for a QC setup?


----------



## buddy3223 (Oct 26, 2015)

Heavycrimp said:


> I recently picked up a 9x24 C model and have been acquiring parts to convert to quick change.  I think I have all I need except possibly the correct banjo.  From what I have read, a C or B banjo has the boss for the tightening bolt at the split at a location that interferes with the QC mounting.  After looking at some banjos on eBay, there seem to be two configurations and both are sold as A, B or C parts.  Mine has the split in the boss bisecting the shorter arm of the two.  Is this the correct version for a QC setup?


When I converted my 9 C to A, I bought a banjo off of a A but they look to be the same. The lock bolt is close to the QC box but does not cause any interference in its movements.  I guess that you know there are 2 QC boxes available out there and either one will work.  The difference is one uses a 24 or 48 tooth spur gear and the other uses a 20 o 40 tooth spur gear.  You will like the results after you get it done.  I also converted mine to use the reverser off a SB 10.  Good luck.


----------



## Heavycrimp (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Buddy.  I got the lathe hoisted onto a roll-around cart this weekend.  I worked as a machinist for many years and don't have the desire to fiddle with change gears.  I am going to finish getting my 11x36 Sheldon up and running and then work on the SB.  I have all the parts gathered up.  I am going to clean and paint the components and fix any niggles as I go.  Will build a bench first.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 27, 2015)

When I converted my 9C to a 9A, I used the same banjo in the conversion.  No problems that I can see.


----------

